# £100 wax??



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi guys, i know this has been discussed a number of times, however i would like a fresh view on things, now i currently have DODO juice Blue velvet which is great, however thats nearly gone now and would like to go for a more upmarket kind of wax, i do a lot of driving to and from work etc so durability is a must, now at the moment i have narrowed my options to 3 which are as follows in my current favourite order:

1. Zymol glasur
2. Swissvax Mirage/Saphir
3. DODO juice SN

The obvious question is which will offer best durability along with shine/depth and also in order which is the less fussy and easiest to apply? does glasur have to be applied by hand or can it be applied via a pad?

Thanks in advance
Alex


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the chances of a difference in looks are very slim tbh, the main thing will be the fact that its in a nice tub with the upmarket name on it.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Which would you say would offer the best durability out of the 3?

Cheers


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've not got mirage, but have supernatural and glasur, and I prefer glasur.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

ye im thinking more towards glasur, is it hard to apply? does it need to be applied by hand?

cheers


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

As kev mentioned the chances of a difference in looks is slim and since your after durability have you not considered collinite 476, 915 or FK100p


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo Supernatural super wax buy panel pot and zymol glasur 8 o.z :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

If you're looking for durability how about giving SV Shield a thought?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Glasur by pad is fine. 

I would reccomend either SN or Glasur from that list, if you of given me that budget i would still have chosen both of those. 

They are both very durable and very good waxes, id be tempted more by the glasur, i have access to both waxes however ive not had a great deal of experience with the SN and havent used the Glasur before as they both belong to my friend (we share waxes lol). 

I have however seen the results of both waxes and i really do think theres bugger all in it between them, although i would say the glasur is more durable but only just.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A good wax with really good durability= Collinite 915:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Give tobybmw535i a PM, he owns both along with my collection, Sn and Glasur is amung them, he should be able to give you a run down on them both as hes used them a fair bit. 

As said though, durability wise, and not looks, go for FK or Colly. Cheap as **** and really durable.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> the chances of a difference in looks are very slim tbh, the main thing will be the fact that its in a nice tub with the upmarket name on it.





chewysrixp said:


> As kev mentioned the chances of a difference in looks is slim and since your after durability have you not considered collinite 476, 915 or FK100p


Just to set the record straight (again).

Once you apply just about any wax, it will give the car that 'just waxed' look that is almost indistiguishable. This point is agreed by all.

The DIFFERENCE now, between the higher and the lower end waxes is that they retain this 'just waxed look' for longer. Never mind beading, that doesn't represent protection , never mind synthetics. So whilst Megs 16 and Zymol Glasur look near identical on first application, it is after 1+ washes that the Zymol will look better (even if it doesnt bead better)

So, buy the best you can. And very generally speaking, best = more expensive.

:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

My BOS looks great on the C class after being raped by mercaudes when it went in for a service. Does it **** bead anymore, but it still provides some protection and it still looks good. Colly and Fk never look good IMO, both **** waxes and only good for winter protection.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

amiller said:


> Just to set the record straight (again).
> 
> Once you apply just about any wax, it will give the car that 'just waxed' look that is almost indistiguishable. This point is agreed by all.
> 
> ...


OP wants duribility as a must and from reading many threads are the likes of Collys and FK1000p not a better choice.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

But beading is not the ultimate test of durability. Take Clearkote Nuba Mousse Wax. Generally poor beading from day one but the protection is there and the looks last well. 

Not so sure beading is particularly good this time of year - heavy rain showers then the sun shining through these.

Not saying I don't personally like to see beading though 

Depends if you want durable looks or durable beading!?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> *Just to set the record straight (again).*
> 
> Once you apply just about any wax, it will give the car that 'just waxed' look that is almost indistiguishable. This point is agreed by all.
> 
> ...


sorry, did'nt know i could'nt give an opinion


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> sorry, did'nt know i could'nt give an opinion


as long as it isn't wrong. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> as long as it isn't wrong. :thumb:


not wrong, just different


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

amiller said:


> as long as it isn't wrong. :thumb:


LoL !!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not wrong, just different


joke


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

amiller said:


> Just to set the record straight (again).
> 
> And very generally speaking, best = more expensive.
> 
> :thumb:


Very interesting out look Andy. I am interested in how you have come about this theory????


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

ive used sn and i have glasur, sn is good durability an glasur ive heard is just as good but from all the waxes ive used if i wanted something with excellent durability an decent looks i would probably go back to auto glyms hd its my first choice for winter protection over colli and all the other waxes i have :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I personally think, more expensive often feels more special, doesn't mean it performs any better but as discussed elsewhere on this forum recently zymol and swissvax do this very well. They perform well and feel special and you CAN put a price on that I think. I would be happy to spend another £100 on glasur personally. And I just don't touch colly,fk1000p, megs 16 since trying these kind of waxes. As I would guess most people wouldn;t


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Totally agree with you there maggi. Go glasur. Saphir stinks!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Totally agree with you there maggi. Go glasur. Saphir stinks!


You don't like it? I'm trying to work out what onyx smells like. Other than herbal essences


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> ive used sn and i have glasur, sn is good durability an glasur ive heard is just as good but from all the waxes ive used if I wanted something with excellent durability an decent looks i would probably go back to auto glyms hd its my first choice for winter protection over colli and all the other waxes i have :thumb:


Seen the HD wax on Ben1988's Fiesta ST, looks very good:thumb: and seems durable, I think he stuck it on before xmas and we had some pretty harsh weather round here (Biggin Hill Oxted and Westerham) over that period.

Personally I use FK1000p on my Mini and 3 Series for the durability (and cost)and far from looking **** it looks awsome both cars still look slick and glossy even when grubby , but perhaps thats all in my prep?. Its also what I stick on other any cars I do unless asked for a specific Wax/sealant.

But back on topic out of the main £100 contenders, I'd go for Dodo SN, as I like the pot :wave:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

IMO it depends on what you want. If you want to say you got Zymol on the car then fine, if you like Megs #16 or 476 fine.

I have tried 476, 16, Zymol Titanium, Valentines Concourse... etc. Yes it is nice to put that first coat of Zymol on by hand and feel it change to wax but I still really really like Megs #16. 

After using Lusso Creame on the car first then #16 you get a great finish and after that it was the Zymol, again a great finish (just waiting to see how long it lasts) The Coly 476 i put on a car last Nov and it is still there, still beading after a wash. The Coly 915 has more nuba in it and will last ages. 

There really is no right or wrong answer to this one imho. 

If you want a boutique wax then go for it, just cos' someone else doesn't like it mean its wrong. Enjoy the choice you make.

Anyway, if you got bad prep then no matter what you get it will look poor. (not that I am saying your prep is poor)

Out of the list i would go with Zymol then sn.

Cheers


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what does the £100 get you though apart from a nice tub and smell ive tryed dodo supernatural and to be honest cant tell any difference between it and lot cheaper wax.now if there was a reason for a £100 wax that it would out preform make your car more shiny i could see the point.but im tight and like to get value for my money.just my opinion so dont go biteing my head off anyone


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Here we go again. Why do i always reach for BOS then? I will replace it, if i thought FK or Colly were better then id go for one of the two then yes?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Seen the HD wax on Ben1988's Fiesta ST, looks very good:thumb: and seems durable, I think he stuck it on before xmas and we had some pretty harsh weather round here (Biggin Hill Oxted and Westerham) over that period.
> 
> Personally I use FK1000p on my Mini and 3 Series for the durability (and cost)and far from looking **** it looks awsome both cars still look slick and glossy even when grubby , but perhaps thats all in my prep?. Its also what I stick on other any cars I do unless asked for a specific Wax/sealant.
> 
> But back on topic out of the main £100 contenders, I'd go for Dodo SN, as I like the pot :wave:


i had hd on my car all over last winter it still looked good when i removed it an back then the car had only had a hand polish with srp not even clayed.:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Very interesting out look Andy. I am interested in how you have come about this theory????


Up to a certain point yes. The point stops at BOS IMO. I like BOS and i like what it does, i can justify the cost of BOS over other waxes, but i cant see the point in exploring further up the ladder of self indulgence. Ive tried a fair few waxes and made my own opinions on them, and ive now settled down on a select few for different uses.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> Here we go again. Why do i always reach for BOS then? I will replace it, if i thought FK or Colly were better then id go for one of the two then yes?


i like bos the car looked really good when i put it on but the prep was at its best then to but i dont have any confidents in its durability i dont no why i dont as the car still wears the same coat now but has been sitting in the garage for about 6 months


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> i had hd on my car all over last winter it still looked good when i removed it an back then the car had only had a hand polish with srp not even clayed.:thumb:


I am tempted, I think people like the glamour of dodo, Swiss etc but heard nothing but good about HD.

I might get a dip out of someones pot (Ben??????? !!!! LOL..


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*Don't* buy a £100 wax for durability or looks even after a few washes IMHO. I'd put Colly up against any wax and in a blind test and you wouldn't know the difference.

*Do* buy a £100 wax if you get the pleasure of spending that amount on a wax and also get the satisfaction in your own mind that you've treated your car to something special.

I use Colly a lot but I've just bought DODO SN for those times when I feel like really going to town on a car. I know it won't look or last any better than the Colly but I will feel that I've went an extra mile. It's all in the head


----------



## DiamondD (Feb 26, 2010)

Glasur...


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think as someone mentioned, its all to do with the "just been waxed look", if you intend on waxing the car every weekend then dont spend silly money on a wax (unless you got lots to spend), look at the cheaper waxes by many manufacturers. I have my opinion on which waxes i like best and for that reason i saught to become an authorised detailer for those manufacturers so my opinion is sometimes bias. But if its not for a business purpose and only for your own car, to use every weekend...I would not spend £100 on a wax !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

So what do people class as this just waxed look.

Beading, sheeting or any other characteristics??

And what make these expensive waxes better than the lower end products.??

Gordon.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, poor sod who originally posted this, I pretty much had my own perspective on this and now I am confused are cheap waxes good and expensive ones about the same but better packaged and only in the mind , now I am confused and the OP must still have no idea.

This one will run and run and i doubt there is a right answer though one of the pros did a huge wax test on a horse box a while ago which might help?....


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> i like bos the car looked really good when i put it on but the prep was at its best then to but i dont have any confidents in its durability i dont no but has been sitting in thwhy i dont as the car still wears the same coat now e garage for about 6 months


And breathe.



caledonia said:


> So what do people class as this just waxed look.
> 
> Beading, sheeting or any other characteristics??
> 
> ...


You tell us big guy, you're the expert.

e/

Out of interest, what do you treat your own cars to?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The contents (oils/extracts etc) which they are made can add/enhance the look a little more ...Im no chemist so ill not pretend i know the breakdown of the contents. But i know the difference when i applied Road & Track against any of my Swissvax or Dodo Juice products (using road & track as an example as its the cheapest wax i own).

As in compaired to Megs #16 or Colli i cannot comment as i do not have experiences of these waxes.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> The contents (oils/extracts etc) which they are made can add/enhance the look a little more ...Im no chemist so ill not pretend i know the breakdown of the contents. But i know the difference when i applied Road & Track against any of my Swissvax or Dodo Juice products (using road & track as an example as its the cheapest wax i own).
> 
> As in compaired to Megs #16 or Colli i cannot comment as i do not have experiences of these waxes.


you should try megs or colly. youu wont be disappointed.

they are very good waxes.

OP

if you want to spend £100 on wax then i would reccomend glasur.

other than that i would suggest that youu get megs 16 or colly as these two waxes punch way above there price bracket.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> You tell us big guy, you're the expert.
> 
> e/
> 
> Out of interest, what do you treat your own cars to?


Anything I wish. From vintage to meg 16, and even turle wax 
Depends on my mood lad. 



Prism Detailing said:


> The contents (oils/extracts etc) which they are made can add/enhance the look a little more ...Im no chemist so ill not pretend i know the breakdown of the contents. But i know the difference when i applied Road & Track against any of my Swissvax or Dodo Juice products (using road & track as an example as its the cheapest wax i own).
> 
> As in compaired to Megs #16 or Colli i cannot comment as i do not have experiences of these waxes.


So its not the natural elements in the wax but the added glazing oils, gloss enhances and not forgetting all the produce grouped as, Dimethyldichlorosilane or Tetra ethyl orthosilicate that is important,

So surely it would be better if these products added where a natural substance to the wax and not alien by nature. This way the wax would readily hold on to this just wax look.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe we could arrange a blind test, if we could get enough members to donate a little smidge in a old shoe polish tin etc, label them up 1, 2, 3 and so on and pass out to some volunteers who can apply after they've given their rides a good clay and polish.

Might be a bit subjective but its one way of settling the does cost = performance, performance being look, protection, durability and generally what they think (ie did they rate it, did they think it was budget of premium etc) as no one will know if they have a premium wax or a budget wax (apart from any that have distinctive smell  ) 

Not that scientific I know  but the main thing is finding out what the users thought of their issued wax (or waxes?) without any pre concieved ideas before discovering what it really was, ie did they think it was worth before they new it was turtle wax or Swissvax etc.

Probably already been done though.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Anything I wish. From vintage to meg 16, and even turle wax
> Depends on my mood lad.
> 
> So its not the natural elements in the wax but the added glazing oils, gloss enhances and not forgetting all the produce grouped as, *Dimethyldichlorosilane *or Tetra ethyl orthosilicate that is important,
> ...


WHAT...

i know your a wax guru/whore gordon. but i think i will need to call you for the pronunciation of those two lol :tumbleweed:


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow what a result, thanks for the input guys :doublesho, well basically i would like a sort of boutique wax along with durability and obviously that "just waxed" look for longer, i mean i dont have any problems with my blue velvet wax which i have had for around 18 months now!!!!!! so i feel that as its a long term product that i will be buying i would like it to have that "special" feel to it when im applying it (if that makes sense), i know that if i was to buy a cheaper wax such as colli, as good as it may be i know that i would still be after a boutique wax, i know it may sound silly but i also know that many will still agree and have previously said about that feel good factor of owning a more expensive branded wax.

so back to the discussion what is SW Shield like? :wall:

Thanks again guys
Alex


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

ross-1888 said:


> WHAT...
> 
> i know your a wax guru/whore gordon. but i think i will need to call you for the pronunciation of those two lol :tumbleweed:


Dimethyldichlorosilane, these chemical names are easy if you know the chemical language so:
di (means 2) methyl (so two methyl groups) di-chloro (two chlorine groups) silane (silicone with 4 hydrogen atoms).

How or what the molecule does in a wax, I've no idea, but most science words explain their meaning.

All the best

Ben


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> sorry, did'nt know i could'nt give an opinion


But how many £100 waxes have you used and lived with?

Not aimed at you, but there's a lot of 'armchair detailing/advice' on here. Opinions are welcome, if formed from experiences of your own, rather than what you read on here.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> You don't like it? I'm trying to work out what onyx smells like. Other than herbal essences


It's not one of my favs. I much prefer the smell of onyx. It's similar but better then saphir.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Iv also read about the feel good factor being mentioned. 

You know what? This is why I detail so why not spend the money on a expensive wax?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Iv also read about the feel good factor being mentioned. 

You know what? This is why I detail so why not spend the money on a expensive wax?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

RussZS said:


> But how many £100 waxes have you used and lived with?
> 
> Not aimed at you, but there's a lot of 'armchair detailing/advice' on here. Opinions are welcome, if formed from experiences of your own, rather than what you read on here.


See my what shampoo thread, all you seem to get on here is "Autosmart is great but im not going to give you any info to justify this"...... Not all members do it, you were a big help as was Ross. Ive tried a fair few waxes and found one i really like and im going to stick with it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> See my what shampoo thread, all you seem to get on here is "Autosmart is great but im not going to give you any info to justify this"...... Not all members do it, you were a big help as was Ross. Ive tried a fair few waxes and found one i really like and im going to stick with it.


why whats the info you are wanting on the autosmart shampoo as you seem to have a chip on your shoulder about something.point of a forum is for peoples views and they are aloud to say them as much as you are.and the way i base what i use is the fact i have used autosmart for about three years now on vans lorrys cars motorbikes caravans etc.so have a pretty good idea how to use them to best of there abilaty.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

chrisc said:


> why whats the info you are wanting on the autosmart shampoo as you seem to have a chip on your shoulder about something.point of a forum is for peoples views and they are aloud to say them as much as you are.and the way i base what i use is the fact i have used autosmart for about three years now on vans lorrys cars motorbikes caravans etc.so have a pretty good idea how to use them to best of *there* abilaty.


I don't want any info. on autosmart, im happy with what i have, thanks. I do not have a chip on my shoulder, i just find comments like "i use autosmart it's pretty good" of no use what so ever, Autosmart was just an example.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> I don't want any info. on autosmart, im happy with what i have, thanks. I do not have a chip on my shoulder, i just find comments like "i use autosmart it's pretty good" of no use what so ever, Autosmart was just an example.


and if your happy thats all that matters:thumb:.i know i get good results with what i use and with sounds of it you do each to there own i suppose.like i said earlier if a product at £100 was going to give the better resullts etc i could justify the money.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> I don't want any info. on autosmart, im happy with what i have, thanks. I do not have a chip on my shoulder, i just find comments like "i use autosmart it's pretty good" of no use what so ever, Autosmart was just an example.


sorry about the chip on the shoulder comment just had a argument with a parcel company


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Autosmart is actually bloody good, but you do have to watch how much you use, as it does seem to strip the wax protection very slightly.

25L for £20 in a no brainer though, and ideal for snow foaming and a 'first wash'. Depends how many cars you're doing I suppose.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its ideal like you say for snow foam and the use of a shampoo for start of a full detail-valet as theres no fancy wax etc in it duet is loads better for freshly done cars as it sheets etc better.two different shampoos two different uses.and thats why theres about £25 difference in price


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> It's not one of my favs. I much prefer the smell of onyx. It's similar but better then saphir.


Cheers. I nearly bought it instead, might try some bos in the future. Just gonna try as many as i can get my hands on lol


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

is there guna be much difference between BOS and Glasur? pritty much set on Glasur now though


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've only ever heard good things on glasur. It's goingto be my next big wax purchase for sure.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

bos is a lovely wax to use an looked awesome on my impreza but it did have good prep so it would im yet to use my glasur but will try it this summer to see how it compares i think :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alex12 said:


> Hi guys, i know this has been discussed a number of times, however i would like a fresh view on things, now i currently have DODO juice Blue velvet which is great, however thats nearly gone now and would like to go for a more upmarket kind of wax, i do a lot of driving to and from work etc so durability is a must, now at the moment i have narrowed my options to 3 which are as follows in my current favourite order:
> 
> 1. Zymol glasur
> 2. Swissvax Mirage/Saphir
> ...


What did you decide on the wax Alex?, I got lost on the thread as it went onto other things, I must say it is odd how some say waqxes are all the same until someone wishes to purchase something other than the armchair detailer users choices


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I used RaceGlaze 55 again today, for the first time in a year or so (never really gave it a chance) and I'm very impressed. I don't want to confuse you further, but it's very good at its price point 'looks wise', I'll see how durable it is...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a shame when someone asks about 3 specific waxes in a specific price bracket and people feel the need to suggest someone is wasting their time. Seems a lot of threads are gping this way of late


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheers for the thoughts guys, well i think im about ready to order Glasur as all reviews seem to be good, i have also read that its advisable to get Field glaze? what is this? 

Cheers


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> It's a shame when someone asks about 3 specific waxes in a specific price bracket and people feel the need to suggest someone is wasting their time. Seems a lot of threads are gping this way of late


Thats very true. Shame really.

Good choice in picking Glasur OP!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah like the colli suggestions are goodbut not on topic as its not a £100 wax so why it always turns into a heated dispute I dunno. Anyway glasur is lovely and well worth tje price tag


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alex12 said:


> Cheers for the thoughts guys, well i think im about ready to order Glasur as all reviews seem to be good, i have also read that its advisable to get Field glaze? what is this?
> 
> Cheers


Field Glaze is Zymol's Carnauba based 'Quick Detailer'/Spray Wax, ideal for use after initially applying Glasur (as a final wipedown to eliminate gassing) and in a maintenance role after washing in future.

http://www.monzacarcare.com/zymol-waxes/zymol-field-glaze-spray-gun-wax/0/

For £100, it's the best wax IMO. Not as nice to use as BOS, but better beading, sheeting and durability by quite a margin.

Send Eamonn @ Monza a PM, point him at this thread and see what he can do for you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah like the colli suggestions are goodbut not on topic as its not a £100 wax so why it always turns into a heated dispute I dunno. Anyway glasur is lovely and well worth tje price tag


There are some real broken record type comments on here, and often from people who have never tried a £100 wax to appreciate the subtle differences and how nice they are to own and use.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Field Glaze is Zymol's Carnauba based 'Quick Detailer'/Spray Wax, ideal for use after initially applying Glasur (as a final wipedown to eliminate gassing) and in a maintenance role after washing in future.
> 
> http://www.monzacarcare.com/zymol-waxes/zymol-field-glaze-spray-gun-wax/0/
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks, so would i treat this as a QD or just use now and again to top up the wax? how long after applying wax will it continue gassing?

Sorry for all the questions!! 
Cheers


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm after either Glasur or Supernatural, but after reading this thread, still none the wiser..

Is there any difference between SN in the wooden pot and plastic pot, or just price..


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

alex12 said:


> so back to the discussion what is SW Shield like? :wall:


It's actually very good IMO, and I feeel it will/does get overlooked as BoS is only a short hop away from it price wise - and BoS is so widely acclaimed on here it will nearly always win.

And to add fuel to the classic chestnut "My 20p wax looks a million times better than your £2m wax" - which, lets be honest, is getting a tad boring now - I used some VP House wax on my car the other week as a quick wax/trial, and it added a nice glossy finish to the car and beaded quite nicely when it rained. All good so far then.
But last weekend, I used my SV Shield for the very first time, and I was/still am blown away by the finish and beading this has left the car with; placebo effect my ****, the paint has a much deeper gloss to it and it has darkened the colour a bit also IMO (I'm sure I will get called for that comment). It also beads 10 times better and the car is still nearly dirt free one week on, despite the weather.
So, there is a review of a £100ish wax from someone who has used it, not just read about it.

So Alex, there is another contender for you......


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alex12 said:


> Perfect thanks, so would i treat this as a QD or just use now and again to top up the wax? how long after applying wax will it continue gassing?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!!
> Cheers


It seems to depend on temps and how thickly you apply it. I believe Zymol themselves recommend you leave the car in direct sunlight for a few hours, then give it a Field Glaze wipedown to remove any 'gassing'. You'll judge it for yourself, but don't let it put you off at all, most 'premium' waxes do it.

FG treat as a Spray Wax, for top ups after washing, but you shouldn't need any for a while 

They do a specific QD called 'Detail' for £13 or so too, but I wasn't impressed by it.

Don't bother with the shampoo either, horribly overpriced. I'd use Dodo BTBM for maintenance washes.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

qstix said:


> I'm after either Glasur or Supernatural, but after reading this thread, still none the wiser..
> 
> Is there any difference between SN in the wooden pot and plastic pot, or just price..


Wooden pot is 250ml, and you can get it refilled for £65 whenever you want to. Plastic pot is 200ml.

I find Glasur much more durable, but SN reports have been mixed. I do like SN and have just bought another panel pot to give it another chance, but Glasur is a superb wax.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well said alxg 

Is Shield a bigger version of Autobahn? I swear I read that somewhere on here recently.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I don't know, I had thought something similar to that myself TBH.
What I do know is that it smells exactly the same as BoS (yes, like the much maligned sheep that I am, I have that too), and acts the same in terms of applying/removing it i.e. very very easy.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Then it probably is then, as my Autobahn smells similar to BOS, but is a slightly darker colour?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But they also do big pots of autobahn Russ. You're making me want more swissvax!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They have only just started doing them though dude.

I'm calling them on Tuesday, so I'll ask and feed back


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Unless they just add a different colour dye to it, it won't be then; it is almost white, in comparison to the "meat paste" shade of BoS - apologies for the description, it just reminds me of Princes sandwich spreads!! (ask your dad if you don't know what I'm on about ) Thank god it doesn't smell like them or I'd write to Trading Standards!


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It seems to depend on temps and how thickly you apply it. I believe Zymol themselves recommend you leave the car in direct sunlight for a few hours, then give it a Field Glaze wipedown to remove any 'gassing'. You'll judge it for yourself, but don't let it put you off at all, most 'premium' waxes do it.
> 
> FG treat as a Spray Wax, for top ups after washing, but you shouldn't need any for a while
> 
> ...


Thats great thanks, will deffo order some of that at the same time then, is monza the best place for zymol stuff then?

Cheers.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Wooden pot is 250ml, and you can get it refilled for £65 whenever you want to. Plastic pot is 200ml.
> 
> I find Glasur much more durable, but SN reports have been mixed. I do like SN and have just bought another panel pot to give it another chance, but Glasur is a superb wax.


Can You get Panel Pots of Glasur Russ??????


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

RussZS said:


> , then give it a Field Glaze wipedown to remove any 'gassing'. You'll judge it for yourself, but don't let it put you off at all, most 'premium' waxes do it.


Russ,

Not used a £100 wax myself but can you please advise on this gassing effect? Raceglaze 55 is my premium wax.

Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's like a 'clouding' effect which appears on the surface of the paint, shortly after initial removal. I'm sure somebody can offer a more detailed explanation as to what causes this, but particular waxes 'suffer' more than others. Most of the Zymol's over Titanium do, SV Mystery seemed to, and SN V2 does too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup when I used glasur I moved the car into the sun for an hour after buffing, went back with some qd and gave it another quick buff (used what I consider to be the best... z6 of course ). It just looked like it needed it with almost like a film or something. If you get it, you'll know it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RussZS said:


> It's like a 'clouding' effect which appears on the surface of the paint, shortly after initial removal. I'm sure somebody can offer a more detailed explanation as to what causes this, but particular waxes 'suffer' more than others. Most of the Zymol's over Titanium do, SV Mystery seemed to, and SN V2 does too.


Im sure re Dodo Juice SN, its leaving it on for too long and uneven application thus resulting in parts curing quicker etc.....I may be wrong though


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

The secret with wax application is ultra thin.
Some waxes when applied correctly are hardly noticeable on the surface.

Out gassing can happen when the upper layer is buffed off only to reveal the lower un cured area.
Think of cold custard. Where the upper surface as skinned over and the lower is still soft. Remove the upper and the custard then colds on the surface and thickens once more.

It can also happen when you apply a further coat of wax over an wax that has not fully cured. You essentially seal in the solvents and oils with the new layer of wax, and these can make there way to the surface over then next few hours or days.

Sunny days help this out gassing take place due to the warmth generated from the panels of the car. so Drying from below and forcing the oils and solvents to the surface for removal.

So the thiner you can apply a wax and buff, it should cut down on this effect.

RG55 should look no more than an oily film on the surface. Try and resist returning to the tub and continually revisit the areas where wax had been applied and spread out even further. It will surprise you how far you can spread it.
Gordon.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well im just about to order my glasur from monza , do i need field glaze or will any QD do the same job? also i noticed monza do there own spray wax, anyone tried it? is it simlar to field glaze?

cheers


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Isn't field glaze extremely over priced ? Never tried it myself though as I can't see it being better enough to justify the price difference between other Similar products. Just my opnion ovcourse.


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

ye i thought it seemed a bit overpriced aswell, not sure if it will give any added benefits over a QD? or monza's own spray wax?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have used Glasur for quite some time. The reason I like this; It has some heavy oils to rectify/cover some left over clear coat issues, it is easy to spread and remove, I can say I use Zymol. 

I have to add I have about 6 waxes of varying qualities, from a few Zymols, Victoria, Meg's, Poorboys and of course everyone's first P21s. 

I would argue that Victoria and Poorboys Nattys is as wet and glossy as Glasur, however, it might not last as long as Glasur so you pay for the longer lasting just waxed look. 

However, collinite is slightly less glossy it gives you longer durability and is much cheaper. 

Its really down to personal choice and if you have a spare ton, then i'd give Glasur a blast.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

It is recommended that you apply Glasur by hand but can the same results be achieved by using an applicator pad for example?

sorry if this sounds stupid


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

scottgm said:


> It is recommended that you apply Glasur by hand but can the same results be achieved by using an applicator pad for example?
> 
> sorry if this sounds stupid


i have read that it can also be applied with a pad, which is what i will be doing as its less wastefull!!

well guys i got the Glasur  Can anyone advise the best way to store it? does it need to be kept in a fridge or is on the shelf in my house ok?

Cheers
Alex


----------

